# Where to buy sulfur in houston



## Bermuda424 (Aug 31, 2020)

I am in need of some pelletized sulfur but can't find any in-store in Houston area and shipping prices make it not worth buying online. Anyone know where some can be purchased in Houston. All Lowe's and Home Depot's either do not sell or are out of it. Ewing in sugarland also does not sell it


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks like at least one SiteOne store in the Houston area has sulfur.


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

Kelp4Less has some with free shipping. You can also find some coupon codes that makes it about a buck per pound.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Bermuda424 said:


> I am in need of some pelletized sulfur but can't find any in-store in Houston area and shipping prices make it not worth buying online. Anyone know where some can be purchased in Houston. All Lowe's and Home Depot's either do not sell or are out of it. Ewing in sugarland also does not sell it


ewing irrigation is where I got mine.


----------

